

Surprise RIM’s PlayBook Launch a Success - shawndumas
http://technologizer.com/2011/04/21/surprise-rims-playbook-launch-a-success/

======
pedalpete
The tech reporter of my local paper made an interesting comment today that he
really didn't think the reviews of the Playbook were as bad as they read.

Customers are probably not selecting a device based on the design of a power
button, or if it has a decent native mail client (particularly if they are
teaming the playbook with a blackberry).

There is definitely a very strong level of nit-picking in the tech reviews,
not that it isn't well deserved, but maybe just too much to affect the average
consumer.

I wouldn't have expected Apple sized numbers, as BB isn't a very effective
hype machine, now I'm curious how many returns there will be?

